
Deloitte no longer wants to know which university its job applicants attended - winta
http://qz.com/513028/deloitte-no-longer-wants-to-know-which-university-its-job-applicants-attended/
======
knight17
First EY removing degree classification from hiring decisions, now Deloitte
promising to overlook the university the candidate went. Both developments
from the UK, I wonder why the US firms of EY and Deloitte did not take the
lead in going for transformations such as this?

